# ATO: correcting tax mistakes



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Need to fix something?

30 October 2019

As a small business owner you have a lot on your plate, including your tax and super responsibilities. It can be difficult to get everything right and sometimes mistakes happen.

However, mistakes with your tax can cost you and your business time and money. If you find one, it's important that you fix it.

If you've already lodged your 2019 tax return, you can correct a mistake by requesting an amendment to your return. You can do this:

with your registered tax agent

through myGov, if you're a sole trader

on the Business Portal

from your business software if it is enabled for Standard Business Reporting (SBR)

in writing.

To help you avoid making mistakes in the future, use our tools, calculators and services for small businesses. You can also speak with a registered tax agent to better understand what you need to do and identify any areas for improvement.

Find out about:

How to request an income tax amendment: https://www.ato.gov.au/general/corr...eturn/how-to-request-an-income-tax-amendment/

Time limits on income tax amendments: https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Corr...-return/Time-limits-on-income-tax-amendments/

Supporting your small business: https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Sta...business/?=redirectedwww.ato.gov.au/sbsupport.

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...paying/Need-to-fix-something-/?sbnews20191113)


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

The best amendments are when you remember some deduction you forgot to claim and then get a refund


----------



## Epi1278 (Oct 9, 2019)

Subaru_X said:


> The best amendments are when you remember some deduction you forgot to claim and then get a refund


This will significantly increase your chance of being audited, though. Just a small thing to keep in mind!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Epi1278 said:


> This will significantly increase your chance of being audited, though. Just a small thing to keep in mind!


" IT'S A TRAP " !


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

Not recommended to make changes. They will take a closer look at you for years after.


----------

